# first christmas with longed for baby?



## annall (Sep 10, 2013)

I am writing a Christmas piece for a top selling monthly woman's magazine and we are hoping to include a lovely, positive, heartwarming interview with an older couple (40 plus) who will be spending this Christmas with a much longed for baby born this year - their first Christmas as a family. The interview will cover their struggle to have a child and their life now - and plans for Christmas! It will be by phone but also probably involve a studio shoot of the couple and their baby (lovely family shots to keep!) If anyone is interested please do email me in the next few days!  [email protected]


----------

